# Gamers on the mid-north coast of NSW



## Agback (Mar 20, 2003)

G'day there!

I have recently retired to Kempsey, on the mid-north coast of New South Wales. And I can't find any gamers!

If you game or want to game, and live within an hour's drive of Kempsey, please let me know. Even if you aren't looking for a new player or GM, I'd just like to get in touch, to know I am not alone.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Maxboy (Mar 27, 2003)

Hiya Agback

I live in Grafton  Maybe a Little far for a game, but I thought I would let you know that there is another RPGer on the Coast


My Group meet Regularly once a week to Play a FR Campaign that has been going on for about 4 years

Iam starting a new 3e campaign in the near future







Cheers Maxboy


----------



## Agback (Mar 28, 2003)

G'day

Thanks for the reassurance, Maxboy.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Agback (Jun 27, 2003)

Come on, folks!

We've got Maxboy in Grafton. There have got to be _some_ gamers between Port Macquarie and Coffs Harbour!

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Maxboy (Jun 27, 2003)

What is even more Weird, maybe Grafton is a Hot Spot for Gaming, we have Three seperate DnD groups around town, also I found out that we have a Vampire LARP going on here too  


But then this place is SOOOOOOO Boring, Gaming is at least something to do

I wish you lived Closer Agback, i had to boot one of my players from my game, so another player would have been good 


Cheers Maxboy


----------



## Agback (Jun 27, 2003)

G'day Maxboy

It's good of you to think of me. I might drive up to Grafton for a special occasion, but two hours or more each way for a gaming night is perhaps a bit too far.

Do you by any chance know a gamer called Mark Williams? He used to come from up that way.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Crass (Aug 26, 2003)

My brother sold his place in South West Rocks about two years ago... pity, as I live in Sydney and used to get up that way quite often...

Cheers.


----------



## Agback (Aug 26, 2003)

Crass said:
			
		

> *My brother sold his place in South West Rocks about two years ago.*




I bet he's kicking himself! Prices near the beach around here have tripled since then.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Agback (Oct 20, 2003)

Come on! There has to be _somebody_!


----------



## Agback (Jan 5, 2004)

G'day

Much more of this and I am going to have to give up.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 3, 2004)

While I don't live in Australia, this site may help you get in touch with some gamers near you.

http://dnd.meetup.com/


----------



## Agback (Mar 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> While I don't live in Australia, this site may help you get in touch with some gamers near you.
> 
> http://dnd.meetup.com/




Thanks!

I checked it out, but the nearest city they mentions was Sydney, which is four-and-a-half to five hours drive from here.

Regards,


Agback


----------

